# High GH & Iron???



## Nick D (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey all,
I thought I read here one time about certain nutrients blocking the uptake of other nutrients. Specifically, high magnesium blocking the uptake of iron. Has anyone heard this theory before?? 

I have a 29gal., DIY C02, 3.29 wpg, and moderate fish load. My GH readings are off the scale, around 17deg, KH is 7, and PH hovering around 7. Nitrates at 5ppm, Phosphate at 1ppm, potassium I have no idea. I dose nearly 5ml of seachem iron a day, but my plants are still growing in pale. I l also have seachem root tabs under each plant. I dont dose water column ferts right now because of a slight algae bloom/ cloudy water issue I'm trying to keep under control.

I'm wondering if the high GH is inhibiting the uptake of Iron, thus making my plants new shoots grow in pale/ yellow?? 

Thoughts??
Nick D.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

At the light level you are at:

(1) Double check the KH/pH and refresh the DIY CO2 brew as necessary. You might consider investing in a pressurized CO2 unit, especially at your light level. At the quoted hovering pH, I don't think you are having enough [CO2].

(2) 5 ppm NO3 is too low. At the very least, dose to >=10 ppm.

(3) Flourish Fe alone may not be enough. You should supply the plants with other micronutrients as well, not just Fe...via TMG, Seachem Flourish, Plantex, Microplex, etc.

These three factors are likely to be the cause for your plants' poor health. Fix these before we can consider the possibility of any nutrient blocking the uptake of others.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Try stopping dosing Nitrate. I know most wont agree with me but i used to load up my tanks (And i probably still will try to) but i've only dosed a pinch of KNO3 and dosed traces and Iron and everything is growing much better. It is my theory that the higher macro elements make the plant require much more Iron because it was to grow as fast as it can and all the macros trigger it to grow. But the traces need to be increased in the same ratio which could get very high. i dont think all plants react this way but many of the Rotala species seem to do this. Its only a theory, and i have no way of proving it.


----------

